# turboing



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

So i'm coming into posession of a 1980 280zx and i want to add a turbo to it. It doesn't have to be a big turbo, just somthing to add some ummph to the acceleration. I want to know, what's the compression in the L28E engine? (i think that's the engine that's in there) Also any other engine specs would be nice.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You realize that they had a turbocharged version of the 280 right? Try to find a L28ET or the turbo components off one.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Even if you did find all the necessary parts, the power produced wouldn't be anywhere near what the turboed 280 puts out, and the NA engine isn't built to handle boost. The pistons are higher compression, and of a different composition, you'll end up blowing the head gasket or melting a piston before you get anywhere. My advice, leave the NA car NA, and either sell it and get a turbo car, or just drive it. Since I first started surfing car sites, this question has come up, _can I turbo my NA car_. The answer is, sure, but it won't be what you expect, and on an engine that old, probably not very reliable. Either do a complete L28ET swap, or just go buy the turbo car.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Even if you did find all the necessary parts, the power produced wouldn't be anywhere near what the turboed 280 puts out, and the NA engine isn't built to handle boost. The pistons are higher compression, and of a different composition, you'll end up blowing the head gasket or melting a piston before you get anywhere. My advice, leave the NA car NA, and either sell it and get a turbo car, or just drive it. Since I first started surfing car sites, this question has come up, _can I turbo my NA car_. The answer is, sure, but it won't be what you expect, and on an engine that old, probably not very reliable. Either do a complete L28ET swap, or just go buy the turbo car.


*Shrugs* According to Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, turboing a N/A is a perfectly viable option. He states that most stock engines can easily handle 5 - 10psi without blowing anything. Moreover he states that lowering compression and forged pistons arn't turly neccessary unless you plan on running massive amount of boost or are building a race engine. I was thinking i'd run a simple 10psi to give things a little life.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> *Shrugs* According to Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, turboing a N/A is a perfectly viable option. He states that most stock engines can easily handle 5 - 10psi without blowing anything. Moreover he states that lowering compression and forged pistons arn't turly neccessary unless you plan on running massive amount of boost or are building a race engine. I was thinking i'd run a simple 10psi to give things a little life.


I'd say 6 psi, tops. This is an older engine, the pistons are more vulnerable to cracking under boost. I've seen cracked ring lands and melted pistons on engines of this kind, under a consistent 10 psi. Corky Bell is good at generalizing, but actual engine reliability under boost varies with each engine. Try throwing 10 psi on a nonturbo 4G63 and watch what happens.... Just warning you that boosting an NA is not always a good idea.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd say 6 psi, tops. This is an older engine, the pistons are more vulnerable to cracking under boost. I've seen cracked ring lands and melted pistons on engines of this kind, under a consistent 10 psi. Corky Bell is good at generalizing, but actual engine reliability under boost varies with each engine. Try throwing 10 psi on a nonturbo 4G63 and watch what happens.... Just warning you that boosting an NA is not always a good idea.


Honestly? I'd rather just swap in a RB25DET, sure it's 300cc less but i'd rather have the NEO-VVLT and the ability to swap in a VATN turbo i'd i'd like. Maybe i'll just stick with the N/A until i can swap in the new engine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Honestly? I'd rather just swap in a RB25DET, sure it's 300cc less but i'd rather have the NEO-VVLT and the ability to swap in a VATN turbo i'd i'd like. Maybe i'll just stick with the N/A until i can swap in the new engine.


When I had my 85, I was lusting after an RB26, so I know exactly how you feel. Since you seemed to be interested in a lot more power than the L28 can provide, I'll tell you right now not to bother turboing it. The results will be disappointing and you'll either blow it up or do the swap anyway, might as well start saving for the swap. The L28 is a good motor, and the RB26s older brother, but even the VG30ET is a better engine than the L28.....


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> When I had my 85, I was lusting after an RB26, so I know exactly how you feel. Since you seemed to be interested in a lot more power than the L28 can provide, I'll tell you right now not to bother turboing it. The results will be disappointing and you'll either blow it up or do the swap anyway, might as well start saving for the swap. The L28 is a good motor, and the RB26s older brother, but even the VG30ET is a better engine than the L28.....


Yeah, i suppose a cheap mod isn't the best way to go after power. This is going to be mostly my race/club car, with only mild street use (especially at $3/gal for premium gas) so i think i willsave for the RB25DET.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

What wrong with a L28? They are rock solid. I've seen L28s with over 100K on them pushing more than 10psi with no problems. If you not looking to add a massive amount of power like you originally said, a turbo L28 will work great. If you wanted to piece together a turbo system for your NA you can do that. I would get a 2mm head gasket though. The easier way is to pick up a complete L28et and swap that in. You can find a complete motor with turbo for anywhere from $200 to $700. Stock motor with stock turbo at 10psi will put you in the neighborhood of 200hp at the wheels. Pretty easy to get that to 250 with some tuning.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

240ZT said:


> What wrong with a L28? They are rock solid. I've seen L28s with over 100K on them pushing more than 10psi with no problems. If you not looking to add a massive amount of power like you originally said, a turbo L28 will work great. If you wanted to piece together a turbo system for your NA you can do that. I would get a 2mm head gasket though. The easier way is to pick up a complete L28et and swap that in. You can find a complete motor with turbo for anywhere from $200 to $700. Stock motor with stock turbo at 10psi will put you in the neighborhood of 200hp at the wheels. Pretty easy to get that to 250 with some tuning.


It's more than just the motor, unfortunately. Putting together all the supporting hardware takes more time. Ecu, wiring, piping etc. Turboing an NA is not nearly as simple as everyone trys to make it sound.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I agree. Just leaving out details so my post isn't 2 pages long. If someone wants to do a NA to turbo conversion, it can be done but it's up to them to do the research and work out all the details to make it work. My advice would be don't bother and just pick up a turbo motor, ecu, harness, injectors, fuel pump, etc. and swap it in. It's as close to plug and play as you can get.


----------

